# New Caledonian Crested Gecko



## sagara_cp_2006 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am posting this on behalf of friend. A friend of my friends who lives in Brisbane, has a New Caledonian Crested Gecko who is unwell at the moment. It is showing the following symptoms:
- lethargic
- will not eat
- not using his front legs.

Any help would be appreciated.

thank you


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

tell him to bin it and buy aussie geckos


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

sounds like it's home sick.


----------



## longqi (Feb 1, 2012)

I dont know too much about geckos but possibly dehydration?

give it a powerade bath
virtually any of the stimulant supplement drinks will do
10% ade rest water 

often helps with any crook reptiles and spurs on the feeding


----------



## Vincey (Feb 1, 2012)

Tell him if he's going to illegally keep animals he needs to brush up on his vet skills


----------



## JasonL (Feb 1, 2012)

Could be anything, impossible to say from just that. We would need to know how it's being housed, it's history, age ect ect ect... it does not sound good though.


----------



## Retic (Feb 1, 2012)

Its nice to see that some are prepared to answer and leave the usual crap out. It could certainly be dehydrated by the sounds of the symptoms or it could even be too hot for it. Get him to check to temps, they are pretty hardy but every reptiles is susceptible to the usual temperature, food, water factors. I agree about the Powerade bath.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 1, 2012)

Your friend of your friends would probably have better luck (and reception as you will have gathered from some prior posts) on something like geckosunlimited.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

boa said:


> Its nice to see that some are prepared to answer and leave the usual crap out. It could certainly be dehydrated by the sounds of the symptoms or it could even be too hot for it. Get him to check to temps, they are pretty hardy but every reptiles is susceptible to the usual temperature, food, water factors. I agree about the Powerade bath.



lol if it didn't grow here it shouldn't be here, I'm with writghtpython.


----------



## Retic (Feb 1, 2012)

Well you miss out on a lot not having a dog in your family. Do you feed your snakes rats and mice ? 



Aussie-Pride said:


> lol if it didn't grow here it shouldn't be here, I'm with writghtpython.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 1, 2012)

boa said:


> Its nice to see that some are prepared to answer and leave the usual crap out. It could certainly be dehydrated by the sounds of the symptoms or it could even be too hot for it. Get him to check to temps, they are pretty hardy but every reptiles is susceptible to the usual temperature, food, water factors. I agree about the Powerade bath.


Well we can't exactly ignore the fact her friend's owning an illegal animal...


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

boa said:


> Well you miss out on a lot not having a dog in your family. Do you feed your snakes rats and mice ?



My comment was towards reptiles. Not other animal species. And who feeds there snakes rats and mice myn eat skittles.


----------



## Retic (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought you would at least feed them something Australian 



Aussie-Pride said:


> My comment was towards reptiles. Not other animal species. And who feeds there snakes rats and mice myn eat mm's and skittles.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 1, 2012)

boa said:


> Well you miss out on a lot not having a dog in your family. Do you feed your snakes rats and mice ?



Cats, dogs, horses, cows, sheep, fruit, fish... us?

I agree that it's probably dehydration. What are the room temps? We are getting hot here in Brisbane and those things like it cool.


----------



## lizardloco (Feb 1, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Well we can't exactly ignore the fact her friend's owning an illegal animal...



Heaps of people are saying it in a subtle way, but I agree with you...


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 1, 2012)

boa said:


> Well you miss out on a lot not having a dog in your family. Do you feed your snakes rats and mice ?


since when are rats and mice illegals ?


----------



## D3pro (Feb 1, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> since when are rats and mice illegals ?



Read the quoted post


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

boa said:


> I thought you would at least feed them something Australian



lol naa they won't eat it unless it's imported there picky buggars



D3pro said:


> Cats, dogs, horses, cows, sheep, fruit, fish... us?
> 
> I agree that it's probably dehydration. What are the room temps? We are getting hot here in Brisbane and those things like it cool.



lol are you making a song or something?


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 1, 2012)

Photo?


----------



## Retic (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes but they are all acceptable aren't they 

I would certainly be looking at the temps given the hot weather we have been having. 



D3pro said:


> Cats, dogs, horses, cows, sheep, fruit, fish... us?
> 
> I agree that it's probably dehydration. What are the room temps? We are getting hot here in Brisbane and those things like it cool.


----------



## matt1084 (Feb 1, 2012)

could be temp and dehydration but could also be something more sinister. def give it a mist a few times a day as it will help bring temp down and rehydrate. For all those who say just kill it. go outside and find your dog or cat and shoot it. if you look on the exotic list dogs and cats are there. I'd say that they do more damage to the native fauna than a crested gecko would do too. Not saying i agree with him keeping it but thats not the question asked.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

matt1084 said:


> could be temp and dehydration but could also be something more sinister. def give it a mist a few times a day as it will help bring temp down and rehydrate. For all those who say just kill it. go outside and find your dog or cat and shoot it. if you look on the exotic list dogs and cats are there. I'd say that they do more damage to the native fauna than a crested gecko would do too. Not saying i agree with him keeping it but thats not the question asked.




lol my dogs are legally allowed to be here that exotic thing should be the one with it's name on a bullet.


----------



## Retic (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah but one is legal and the other isn't so it does so much more damage, I will leave it up to you to decide which. 



matt1084 said:


> could be temp and dehydration but could also be something more sinister. def give it a mist a few times a day as it will help bring temp down and rehydrate. For all those who say just kill it. go outside and find your dog or cat and shoot it. if you look on the exotic list dogs and cats are there. I'd say that they do more damage to the native fauna than a crested gecko would do too. Not saying i agree with him keeping it but thats not the question asked.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

boa said:


> Yeah but one is legal and the other isn't so it does so much more damage, I will leave it up to you to decide which.



lol are we still going, what's to say the gecko hasn't got some disease and if spred wipes out every Australian Gecko? then what would you be saying?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2012)

Poor gecko


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 1, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> lol are we still going, what's to say the gecko hasn't got some disease and if spred wipes out every Australian Gecko? then what would you be saying?



Fair enough, but how many native Australian, bird, mammal's and reptiles do wild and domesticated dogs and cats kill a year? And for how long have these cats and dogs been around doing so?

Those cats and dogs have done more damage then the little gecko.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 1, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> Poor gecko


I know, its a shame that an exotic animal has to be (9 times out of 10) euthanized, simply due to someones stupidity or desire for something exciting and different.


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 1, 2012)

sagara_cp_2006 said:


> I am posting this on behalf of friend. A friend of my friends who lives in Brisbane, has a New Caledonian Crested Gecko who is unwell at the moment. It is showing the following symptoms:
> - lethargic
> - will not eat
> - not using his front legs.
> ...


Take it to a friend of a friends friend that knows a good vet that can check it over.


----------



## saltuarius (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't agree with keeping exotics in this country either but i wasn't born in Aus and used to breed R. ciliatus so.......check the temps (28-30C) and make sure it can cool down at night....you can help it to do that by giving the cage a mild misting. Make sure whoever it is who is keeping it is offering a meat and fruit babyfood (mango, papaya etc) with calcium/multivitamin powder mixed in as well as the usual offering of crickets/woodies etc. The baby food should be offered 3 times a week and i mine almost fed exclusively on this. They are prone calcium deficiencies. 

If you fill a milk cap up with water you should be able to hold it up to the geckos mouth and it should start drinking if it is so inclined. 

Hope this helps and tell your friends friend or whoever it is to stop supporting the blackmarket damnit!!!


----------



## PhilK (Feb 1, 2012)

Take it to a vet. Illegal or not we treat them.


----------



## Mace699 (Feb 1, 2012)

it'struei used to own rabbits and my vet desexed them and my ferret. never told onme for owning them.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 1, 2012)

At the end of the day, your friends, brothers, sisters, mothers love pet will not get the attention and respect it deserves because anyone who respects and truley loves their pet will give it the immediate attention and help it needs via a vet.
Asking a forum who appreciate their native wildlife and frown upon any exotics in our country illegally is a desperate ask.
Tell your mates mate, you or whoever to go and live in New Caledonia and appreciate their goodies.
We do not need poachers, illegal reptiles or tools in this country.
There I said it.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree it needs to see a vet, but if the vet knows reptiles I doubt the vet will let them go without any questions...


----------



## PhilK (Feb 1, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> I agree it needs to see a vet, but if the vet knows reptiles I doubt the vet will let them go without any questions...



Not true. Vets treat animals whether they are legal or not - it is not the animals fault it is being owned illegally and so why should it suffer? Vets have a duty of care to the animal - and will provide that car. If you dob on owners for bringing their animals to you net time the animal will just stay home and die instead of getting medical attention.

The same goes for ambulance drivers called to overdoses. Do you think they call the police to dob the people in for using heroin? No. Otherwise nobody would call the ambos anymore and people would die.


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 1, 2012)

PhilK said:


> Not true. Vets treat animals whether they are legal or not - it is not the animals fault it is being owned illegally and so why should it suffer? Vets have a duty of care to the animal - and will provide that car. If you dob on owners for bringing their animals to you net time the animal will just stay home and die instead of getting medical attention.
> 
> The same goes for ambulance drivers called to overdoses. Do you think they call the police to dob the people in for using heroin? No. Otherwise nobody would call the ambos anymore and people would die.



Well said PhilK, I agree.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 1, 2012)

Well said Jeffa.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 1, 2012)

Lot of tall horse riders in this thread.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

i reckon its getting to hot so tell ya mates mate to put it freezer for about 1 hr that should help nicly then to reheat it light big fire and throw it in the middle of said fire. This will protect our natives from the diseases it may have


----------



## D3pro (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i reckon its getting to hot so tell ya mates mate to put it freezer for about 1 hr that should help nicly then to reheat it light big fire and throw it in the middle of said fire. This will protect our natives from the diseases it may have



I hope you know that animal cruelty will fetch a bigger fine then keeping the actual exotic. As with neglect. If it is to be euthanised it needs to be done by a vet (or similar professional)


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 1, 2012)

As most likely said, take him to a vet , vets unlike forums are there to look after animals, not come across as high and mighty , they wont worry about it not being native.. Maybe next time try an OS forum though, lol.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

D3pro said:


> I hope you know that animal cruelty will fetch a bigger fine then keeping the actual exotic. As with neglect. If it is to be euthanised it needs to be done by a vet (or similar professional)



Fair enough new way to deal with exotic scum get a very large hammer the biggest you can find hit gecko over head, not cruel, nice and quick then hit yourself over head for having ILLEGAL( and dangerous to native fauna) reptile. And if you look up coggers book on how to euthanise reptiles for study he suggests deep freeze as they go to sleep then die, apparently not cruel.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Lot of tall horse riders in this thread.



who needs a horse when you can ride a moto.

I must admit though if a chick can ride a horse or a moto shes a keeper just saying.



Ned_fisch said:


> Fair enough, but how many native Australian, bird, mammal's and reptiles do wild and domesticated dogs and cats kill a year? And for how long have these cats and dogs been around doing so?
> 
> Those cats and dogs have done more damage then the little gecko.



lol so do two wrongs make a right?


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Lot of tall horse riders in this thread.



Im only 5'6 but all 30 of my polo ponies are 15-16 hands does that count



Ned_fisch said:


> Fair enough, but how many native Australian, bird, mammal's and reptiles do wild and domesticated dogs and cats kill a year? And for how long have these cats and dogs been around doing so?
> 
> Those cats and dogs have done more damage then the little gecko.


From a herpetologists point of veiw what has been more destructive those pests or introduced amphibians here and burmese pythons etc in florida. i dont think we can stop all of the other pests but we can control what reptiles come in, If you know someone who has illegals then dob them, in you would dob them in if they were selling drugs to kids and both are just as illegal


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 1, 2012)

PhilK said:


> Not true. Vets treat animals whether they are legal or not - it is not the animals fault it is being owned illegally and so why should it suffer? Vets have a duty of care to the animal - and will provide that car. If you dob on owners for bringing their animals to you net time the animal will just stay home and die instead of getting medical attention.
> 
> The same goes for ambulance drivers called to overdoses. Do you think they call the police to dob the people in for using heroin? No. Otherwise nobody would call the ambos anymore and people would die.


Vets provide cars? Since when?


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Vets provide cars? Since when?



they do if you pay squellions to them.
Can any vet out there tell me that if i had say a green mamba and it was injured that you would administer aid


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think one Gecko brought to this Country, however it got here, is that big of a deal... Illegal or not. The OP is just after some helpful advice. Not to be flamed.
Stupider things have been brought in here, illegal or not, or by chance, and wiped out far more than one little Gecko ever would. Don't be so judgemental.
Would any of you walk by if you saw a struggling or dying reptile and not take it in? (even if it happened to be illegal to keep it until it was healthy again).
I know I'd take it in. The law isn't always right. That's my 2c for what's it's worth.

As for how to help it I'm not really sure. I've taken a few Aussie Geckos in that haven't looked in the best shape (no tails, struggling to shed) and misted their enclosure 50 wet/50 dry once or twice a day depending on the weather. Fed them Crickets and Woodies every day. And soaked the ones who were struggling to shed in some warm water for 30 - 45mins a day until the excess skin could be peeled off gently. But yeah I'd try what others have already suggested and also see a vet.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> And if you look up coggers book on how to euthanise reptiles for study he suggests deep freeze as they go to sleep then die, apparently not cruel.



I agree with this article more.
Freezing Reptiles

I also think many here are bigots.
All will cry if someone kills a native snake (out of ignorance) with a shovel, but then they applaud and encourage the cruel killing of exotic reptiles and amphibians.

No I think you all need to re-think what you are saying before you say it. And no one has mentioned yet where most of the GTP's here come from.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Im only 5'6 but all 30 of my polo ponies are 15-16 hands does that count



lol



D3pro said:


> I also think many here are bigots.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What's a bigots?? that's a serious question.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 1, 2012)

Quite a few people offering legitmate help and suggestions. Who knew we had so many experienced keepers of Rhacodactylus ciliatus right chere on the forum? Colour me impressed.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

D3pro said:


> I agree with this article more.
> Freezing Reptiles
> 
> I also think many here are bigots.
> ...



Thankyou for link as i have never frozen reptile i had not read up on it. i just refer to twenty year old book 
Is it illegal to keep gtp that does not originate here or is it to hard to tell so its not worried about, ive never owned or wanted one so no little about them except i dont think your avatar would be native would it.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> I don't think one Gecko brought to this Country, however it got here, is that big of a deal... Illegal or not.




Yeah you say that then what happens when the next bloke say's oh it ok it's only one then the next bloke then the next bloke, then one of them brings a nice new disease for our natives....


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 1, 2012)

The biggest "disease" is already here.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> The biggest "disease" is already here.



Do we want more diseases?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Vets provide cars? Since when?



The disrespect young people show towards their experienced elders disgusts me, Philk is a vet, do you realise how lucky we are to have someone with his expertise contributing to this forum?

I am going to refrain for saying any more because of your age


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

they should have an amnesty all illegals to be handed in after 2 weeks bring in ridiculous penalties for any idiot still keeping them


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> they should have an amnesty all illegals to be handed in after 2 weeks bring in ridiculous penalties for any idiot still keeping them


What they need to do is make it easier for people to keep natives legally and improve border control


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 1, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> What they need to do is make it easier for people to keep natives legally and improve border control



That's a very good point. I don't get why for native animals, we need licenses, but I can get exotic birds, fish and other species from a pet store. Some native animals can be kept without a license, but you know what I mean.



Wrightpython said:


> Im only 5'6 but all 30 of my polo ponies are 15-16 hands does that count
> 
> 
> From a herpetologists point of veiw what has been more destructive those pests or introduced amphibians here and burmese pythons etc in florida. i dont think we can stop all of the other pests but we can control what reptiles come in, If you know someone who has illegals then dob them, in you would dob them in if they were selling drugs to kids and both are just as illegal



I don't support exotic keepers at all, nor do I know of any, but it's definitely something I dislike and will report. It was just the hate I saw against what the gecko can do with diseases, but they didn't see that dogs and cats have done much worse.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

Ned_fisch said:


> That's a very good point. I don't get why for native animals, we need licenses, but I can get exotic birds, fish and other species from a pet store. Some native animals can be kept without a license, but you know what I mean.



Anything non venomous you shouldnt need licence but i agree with licence for venomous whether they are considered deadly or not


----------



## D3pro (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Thankyou for link as i have never frozen reptile i had not read up on it. i just refer to twenty year old book
> Is it illegal to keep gtp that does not originate here or is it to hard to tell so its not worried about, ive never owned or wanted one so no little about them except i dont think your avatar would be native would it.



Funny enough, you can keep exotic GTP's here... but no one really declares them as such. But how many times do you see "biak" or "sorong"? Infact, anything that doesn't have proper records I would easily say are from exotic lines.

But I don't wan't to argue about this any more, it's hard to explain. I have seen exotics in overseas collections and contrary to popular belief, they aren't the diseased filled monsters that people make them out to be, and there are some amazing species with colours and behaviours that are extraordinary.

I wouldn't keep exotics, but I wouldn't go on a witch hunt over someone who does.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 1, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> The disrespect young people show towards their experienced elders disgusts me, Philk is a vet, do you realise how lucky we are to have someone with his expertise contribute to this forum?
> 
> I am going to refrain for saying any more because of your age



Then I take my hat off to Philk.
If however he rightly knows the implications that an exotic may harbour to our wildlife and turns a blind eye to one reptiles wellbeing to our possible countless native reptiles wellbeing then.............. 
The Need of the many outweighs the need of a few.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Anything non venomous you shouldnt need licence but i agree with licence for venomous whether they are considered deadly or not



Agreed, A course for venomous keeping will always be essential.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

Ned_fisch said:


> Agreed, A course for venomous keeping will always be essential.



a course ???
people need to get hands on experience from less aggresive and dangerous animals 
Im not bagging you but where not talking puppies
Some venomous elapids like rbbs for instance are easy to keep relativly calm and can teach a lot to someone wanting more venomous species unless they are going to do a course for each species it would be a waste of time. Looking after and handling deathys is a lot different to coastal tais which are a lot different to inland tais which in my opinion are the easiest and most forgiving of our top ten elapids.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> a course ???
> people need to get hands on experience from less aggresive and dangerous animals
> Im not bagging you but where not talking puppies
> Some venomous elapids like rbbs for instance are easy to keep relativly calm and can teach a lot to someone wanting more venomous species unless they are going to do a course for each species it would be a waste of time. Looking after and handling deathys is a lot different to coastal tais which are a lot different to inland tais which in my opinion are the easiest and most forgiving of our top ten elapids.



A hands on practical course and demonstration on how to handle mild ven's and extreme ven's, with at least 4 points of reference's and multiple courses with registered and licensed demonstrators.

Some species may be different, and I believe a course is needed for each species, as browns are a lot different to RBB's, and adders are different again.


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 1, 2012)

I will admit PhilK that I thought vets in general didn't have any form of confidentiality agreement towards their 'clients' as such (like a doctor would with a patient)

I have heard of a vets obligation to euthanase and report any exotics that come through their doors as a requirement from Derm or DEC etc?

feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but I did think that was the case


Other then that my opinion doesn't help with the OPs original question, but good luck nonetheless


----------



## PhilK (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> they do if you pay squellions to them.
> Can any vet out there tell me that if i had say a green mamba and it was injured that you would administer aid


Hahaha a vet being paid squillions. Classic. Our award rate for the first few years out is $25 an hour.... after 5 years of study. Just so you know. Maccas employees can make more than that.

And yes I would administer aid if I had the necessary skills to handle venomous snakes.



PythonLegs said:


> Quite a few people offering legitmate help and suggestions. Who knew we had so many experienced keepers of Rhacodactylus ciliatus right chere on the forum? Colour me impressed.


Not hard to Google care requirements...



Jeffa said:


> Then I take my hat off to Philk.
> If however he rightly knows the implications that an exotic may harbour to our wildlife and turns a blind eye to one reptiles wellbeing to our possible countless native reptiles wellbeing then..............
> The Need of the many outweighs the need of a few.


Which disease is that, mate? Everyone always spouts "they have diseases" - which diseases? Proof? The exotic trade in Australia is likely at the point where animals are being captive bred in which case they wouldn't have any diseases that native breeders don't already have in their set ups.
Which is another point - if your captive native reptiles were to escape they would also pose a huge disease threat to wild natives. Many animals in captivity will have had exposure to diseases that wild animals haven't making ANY escapee dangerous. Aquarium fish are a prime example.



jedi_339 said:


> I will admit PhilK that I thought vets in general didn't have any form of confidentiality agreement towards their 'clients' as such (like a doctor would with a patient)
> 
> I have heard of a vets obligation to euthanase and report any exotics that come through their doors as a requirement from Derm or DEC etc?
> 
> ...


Yes vets do have a confidentiality agreement with their clients.
I have seen many vets euthanise wild ferals (to prevent a feral being released back into the wild). But if the animal is under someones care and will be going back to that persons house vets are more inclined to treat them. This alleviates their suffering and ensures the owner will bring an animal back if it is unwell - as opposed to developing a distrust for the vet and leaving their sick animals at home, seeking advice on forums etc.

That is my experience anyway.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Can any vet out there tell me that if i had say a green mamba and it was injured that you would administer aid



I am by no means an expert at all but i would like to think I would try and help any animal that is in bad shape. Better than doing nothing.
I have saved a few Barking Geckos. Hatched a few Marbled Geckos (eggs would of drowned where they were and one had already fallen from the clutch).
Recently I also successfully helped a Jacky Dragon through a shed that it was struggling with.
Not quite the same as snakes but you get my point hopefully.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 2, 2012)

Philk is spot on. The vets obligation lies with ensuring that animal welfare is paramount. As an example, rabbits are illegal in Qld so by the logic of the exotic haters they should be put down if found in Qld. However many families (eg military) get transferred here for a period of time. Should they have to give away or euthanise their children's beloved pet? Its not all black and white therefore vets tend to treat the animals for whatever they need and let the owners deal with the legality of it all. Otherwise, as previously pointed out, if owners are too scared to seek treatment then the animals will needlessly suffer with something that could be alleviated by a medical professional.


----------



## Vincey (Feb 2, 2012)

*facepalm Wrightpython*
That has been needed so many times through out this thread.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 2, 2012)

Mods:- I think it is fair to say the thread has gone off topic. (unsurprisingly to the same old debate *yawn*)
/thread???


----------



## Retic (Feb 2, 2012)

The arrogance and obvious ignorance exhibited by some in the thread is incredible, is it any wonder most experienced keepers just don't bother posting anymore.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 2, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> Philk is spot on. The vets obligation lies with ensuring that animal welfare is paramount. As an example, rabbits are illegal in Qld so by the logic of the exotic haters they should be put down if found in Qld. However many families (eg military) get transferred here for a period of time. Should they have to give away or euthanise their children's beloved pet? Its not all black and white therefore vets tend to treat the animals for whatever they need and let the owners deal with the legality of it all. Otherwise, as previously pointed out, if owners are too scared to seek treatment then the animals will needlessly suffer with something that could be alleviated by a medical professional.


Hahaha that is true re: rabbits. As an interesting side note probably 10 out of the 15 rabbits I have seen in practices in QLD have belonged to police officers.


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies. I was unaware until I did some more digging around that this gecko was illegal. Had I known it was illegal I would no have posted it on a public forum. The comments have been passed on to the relevant people and it has made more aware of what I post for friends in the future.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 2, 2012)

For a forum of people who love animals its amazing how fast some people are willing to kill an animal due to it being exotic.


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't agree with people keeping animals illegally, I own 2 snakes myself; however have never had to find out what was illegal and what animals were legal other than in regards to snakes. I am not sure how the gecko got in this condition but if you are going to own any animal you should be prepared to do the research and look after it properly.


----------



## PMyers (Feb 2, 2012)

justdragons said:


> For a forum of people who love animals its amazing how fast some people are willing to kill an animal due to it being exotic.



We love all creatures great and small... unless the bandwagon says otherwise.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 2, 2012)

Vincey said:


> *facepalm Wrightpython*
> That has been needed so many times through out this thread.



what does this mean in the words of pauline Please Explain



PhilK said:


> Hahaha a vet being paid squillions. Classic. Our award rate for the first few years out is $25 an hour.... after 5 years of study. Just so you know. Maccas employees can make more than that.
> 
> And yes I would administer aid if I had the necessary skills to handle venomous snakes.
> 
> ...



i know you dont get paid squillions and i also know that first year vets get bugger all considering the amount of study etc but gees there bosses shore no how to charge when it comes to polo ponies


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 2, 2012)

5 years study to even begin being a vet? Surprising that so many seem to have taken all their husbandry knowledge from 'Spots Big Book Of Animals'..


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 2, 2012)

PhilK said:


> Yes vets do have a confidentiality agreement with their clients.
> I have seen many vets euthanise wild ferals (to prevent a feral being released back into the wild). But if the animal is under someones care and will be going back to that persons house vets are more inclined to treat them. This alleviates their suffering and ensures the owner will bring an animal back if it is unwell - as opposed to developing a distrust for the vet and leaving their sick animals at home, seeking advice on forums etc.
> 
> That is my experience anyway.



cheers for clearing that up, I believe that the wildlife vets at CWS wildlife hospital told me about the lack of confidentiality, so they were probably referring to ferals bought in to be rehabed for release as opposed to exotics owned by a customer.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 2, 2012)

PhilK said:


> Hahaha a vet being paid squillions. Classic. Our award rate for the first few years out is $25 an hour.... after 5 years of study. Just so you know. Maccas employees can make more than that.
> 
> And yes I would administer aid if I had the necessary skills to handle venomous snakes.
> 
> ...



I Cannot recal mentioning diseases but here goes without a google search:
Chitrid fungus for frogs (frogs, not reptiles I know).

It was mainly for the fact that possible escapes breed, breed and more breed and end up like our beloved AHG that I am currently looking at now.

I do not disrespect your job as vets, and apprecite the passion you guys have.

One more question, If I brought a cane toad into your clinic and (just say you were based in Sydney) and wanted a health check on the critter because I had strong intentions of breeding, what are your thoughts regarding confidentuality? If you saw me as a total yobbo and did not feel that I understood the situation or did not care, would confidentuality stand?

Honest question.


----------



## killimike (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with vets treating animals in these circumstances, as per PhilK's rationale. I also don't have much first hand knowledge of confidentiality requirements, but I have talked to a few vet nurses who have said that they do report exotics. I dunno if they do really, or how representative they are. 

I imagine there is not total uniformity across the vet profession, like in any job, but is there a code of ethics, or a specific law that vets are breaking if they do report clients with an illegal animal of some kind? I cannot imagine that they are actually open to being sued. I know as an interpreter that my legal obligations are extremely murky...


----------



## PhilK (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i know you dont get paid squillions and i also know that first year vets get bugger all considering the amount of study etc but gees there bosses shore no how to charge when it comes to polo ponies


Lots of people say this but you must realise if you receive a few hundred dollars of a bill, that isn't profit. The overhead costs in the veterinary profession are very high - higher than doctors etc as we receive no subsidy.



PythonLegs said:


> 5 years study to even begin being a vet? Surprising that so many seem to have taken all their husbandry knowledge from 'Spots Big Book Of Animals'..


Not entirely sure what you mean by that, but yes it is 5 years of full time study.



Jeffa said:


> One more question, If I brought a cane toad into your clinic and (just say you were based in Sydney) and wanted a health check on the critter because I had strong intentions of breeding, what are your thoughts regarding confidentuality? If you saw me as a total yobbo and did not feel that I understood the situation or did not care, would confidentuality stand?
> 
> Honest question.


I hate cane toads so I am fairly biased so this probably isn't the best response. If the cane toad was your pet and was sick, and I knew it was going back to your house to be kept as a pet I would probably treat it (toads are animals too). If you said you were breeding them I would strongly debate that with you and recommend against it, possibly mentioning that I would have to report such an action - especially if they were to be released. If someone brings in a feral cane toad because it is being attacked by birds or whatever it gets euthanased.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 3, 2012)

PhilK said:


> Not true. Vets treat animals whether they are legal or not - it is not the animals fault it is being owned illegally and so why should it suffer? Vets have a duty of care to the animal - and will provide that car. If you dob on owners for bringing their animals to you net time the animal will just stay home and die instead of getting medical attention.
> 
> The same goes for ambulance drivers called to overdoses. Do you think they call the police to dob the people in for using heroin? No. Otherwise nobody would call the ambos anymore and people would die.


Sorry about the late reply, but good point. I didn't think of it that way.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 3, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Sorry about the late reply, but good point. I didn't think of it that way.


 No Snakelover, let the heroin crack ***** addicts die. Same with illegal pets, give them an overdose they will not wake up from.
Harsh? We need to be.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> No Snakelover, let the heroin crack ***** addicts die. Same with illegal pets, give them an overdose they will not wake up from.
> Harsh? We need to be.



You would be that way if you had an addict son/daughter?


----------



## colubridking (Feb 3, 2012)

hahahahaha, you people are so pissy and hypercritical! you claim to be animal lovers and reptile enthusiasts and you all love your animals so much. but one person has an exotic and you turn into filth that has to say something because its illegal. you all talk a lot of **** thinking you are pros but the real pros who knew there stuff left here a long time ago because of all you #### suckers. i see about 3 smart people on this thread and im surprised they are still here with the crap they are getting from you. 
if any of you "reptile enthusiasts" heard John Weigel or any other "big name" herpers say exotics should be allowed to be kept you'd all be for it. stop talking crap saying it shouldnt be allowed here and they should be killed.
i bet you all love aussie jags but half the lines were brought in from overseas. 
more then half of you own or have owned a cat, dog, mice, rats, rabbits, chickens just to name a few - surprise surprise they are all exotics and are far more capable of doing damage to the environment then a gecko. 
It could almost be guaranteed that that gecko was captive bred anyway, there are so many exotics here being bred in Australia anyway they may as well become legal on an appropriate licensing system.
a lot of you need to reconsider what you say about this because most of you dont know jack **** but think your amazing because there are very few truely smart people on here (because they couldnt be bothered giving out years worth of experience when they just have it thrown in their face). its no wonder none of the good herpers dont like the internet forums anymore, just a bunch of dick heads on here


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 3, 2012)

boa said:


> The arrogance and obvious ignorance exhibited by some in the thread is incredible, is it any wonder most experienced keepers just don't bother posting anymore.



Seems to be a common trend in most threads doesn't it.. Arguing for arguments sake rather than addressing the topic.. As for this topic my advice is take the vets advice.. That's a no brainer to me


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Feb 7, 2012)

Illegal or not,
it's here and the owner is trying to do their best to look after it I'm sure.

It's illegal to speed, it's illegal to J-walk... we all do it.

Stop being so naive

I don't know much about gecko's but good luck.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh for gods sake take it to the vet so I dont have to read through all the "I am so much better than you" garbage that topics like this generate from all quarters. Takes some responsibilty.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 8, 2012)

colubridking said:


> just a bunch of dick heads on here



Pot.
Kettle.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, the inhumanity of people these days disgusts me. You are meant to be reptile lovers! I hope your friends friends gecko feels better soon


----------

